

What I learned making 14 sites in 14 days - cakeisnotreal
http://shinshinwu.github.io/myblog/challenge/programming/2015/01/01/daily-challenge-reflection.html

======
nitin_flanker
Well I loved the point about taking frequent breaks and it happens with me too
when i use to search something on internet and use to go till 30th SERP.

Great write up.

